# Party Manners



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

The holiday season is rapidly approaching and that means there will be a few gatherings at our house with lots of people. We're expecting around 50 at Christmas.

Dax is relatively calm (for a V) when it is just my wife and I at home, but he gets over excited when guests arrive. We will have all ages of people here, from small children to the elderly and my wife fears he could knock someone over and she wants to find a place to board him for the night.

I would prefer to not do that and would appreciate any advice forum members might have for dealing with a V in a large social situation.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I would try greeting each visitor with Dax on a short lead and at heel - if it is 2 much for him - I THINK IT WILL BE - kennel him up and bring him back on a short lead and at heel - this is your party but a great chance to introduce dax to a crowd - do not stress yourself or the pup - it's just a learning curve


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,

We will be in a similar situation over the Xmas, as we will be having a lot to celebrate and thank the Lord for(Simba included ).
What i intend to do, is have him at daycare all day, as he comes back really tired and knackered from dog play. This should help him be on his best behaviour on the arrival of our guests-Touch wood-
let me know how it goes with you.. G'luck


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I would probably just kennel the dog in an upstairs or out of the way room and go in every 1/2 to show her you're there. I would also try introducing her to the crowd, this will be a learning opportunity for you and your dog. I try to expose my pup to any and every situation, so he goes everywhere with me. You should see the people at Walmart. I've never had anyone ever say anything, but you can tell they want to. He always stays close and is quiet and respectful, so I think people assume he's a service dog.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby gets over excited for guests as well. It's a shame because everyone thinks she's spastic but she's really quite calm most of the time.

What we have noticed when we have a large group of people over is that she's really excited for the first 5 or so people that come, but after that she doesn't notice that it's someone "new" and she doesn't re-do her excited greeting with everyone. 

Maybe try to arrange that the first few guests arriving are okay with an overly enthusiastic dog. I also echo having a crate in a far away area of the house in case it's too much for him.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

When Oso was a puppy, we would exercise him for 2-3 hours before going to see anyone in the family (save my mom - she got to see the full craziness). We wanted Oso always to be invited back instead of to be labeled like a psycho dog. 

It worked really well. For big events we would also exercise him a lot the day before. As they get older and better conditioned, this is more difficult. But, if we did our 15 mile gain 6,000 ft Mt. Baldy the night before and then just a couple of hours in the morning, he will be calm all day the next day.

This is a lot of work though, especially when planning for a party. Kenneling wouldn't be bad for this year and then you have another year to work on training him for parties and with groups.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

How very fun!! 

Take your wife’s concerns seriously. If either of you are stressed about him at the party, your stress will translate to him and no one will have any fun. But, if you think you want to try it, here are a few things Savannah and I have done. It’s a long post, but even if these ideas don’t work in your household, they may give you a springboard to something that will work for you. 

If Dax hasn’t had much experience with kids or older people, start finding kids and older people who are willing to pet him NOW. Hardware stores, farm stores, and pet stores are good places. People in stores are calmer than people in parks.

We entertain routinely. Every week we have a few folks over for football games. Savannah is a Steelers fan! I suppose, if you have to, other teams would work, too.  These games give Savannah practice for having other people in her house. They also give her an opportunity to see where food is placed during parties so she knows what she is supposed to leave alone. When we have had major gatherings at holidays or for the SuperBowl, it’s just a bit different for her as opposed to a completely new experience.

Have a backup plan for the night of the party. Savannah’s crate is in a room where I can close the door if she starts getting overly-excited. I have peanut butter ice cubes in the freezer to pop into her Kong so she won’t start crying about the crate. 

Of your 50 people, let a few who have dogs know the rules about Dax ahead of time. No stealing food from the coffee table. Sitting on the sofa is ok until a person wants to sit. That kind of thing. They will probably help automatically. Sort of like everyone helps keep kids out of trouble at a party.

Think through the behavior that will evict him from the party and try to anticipate it. Teach the kids as they walk through the door how to stand like a tree. If he leans against someone unsteady on their feet, tell them he says ‘Merry Christmas’, then lead him away. Don’t let it escalate. Also, think through if the party might get to the point he can’t handle it. After the small children fall asleep, will you have some folks who can’t hold their liquor? Put him in the crate before that happens.

+1 on the exercise the morning of the event. AND, make sure he goes somewhere new, too, i.e. mental exercise. Take a different loop on your walk or stop by the pet store or hardware store during the last-minute pre-party errands.

Let folks – especially the kids - know Dax’s magic words as you introduce them. Kids always have a good grasp of magic words. Do you use ‘off’ or ‘down’ to stop jumping? Does he know ‘sit’? Have you taught ‘rug’ for a specific corner of the kitchen? If someone sees him getting confused, can they say ‘Find Mama’ and have him go to your wife? The kids especially will want to see if they have the magic and he will have a game with willing partners for a short while.

Lastly, I can’t remember how old Dax is. PLAN for him to potty! He may or may not remember and you may be too busy to notice. Go right before your guests arrive. Go again as the party is getting into full swing. The trip outside will also allow him to choose his crate instead of the noisy party if he has had too much. Go again whenever his normal final trip outside occurs. The routine and the break from the noise will help keep him calm. And you really don’t want all the kids to suddenly start shouting ‘EEWWW!’

Good luck! Enjoy the party!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

And I forgot to mention - keep your sense of humor. Vizlsas, like small children, do the unexpected at parties.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Our V is named Dax also!!!

Just thought I'd share haha


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

I also forgot to add a couple suggestions as well ... Our baby is 1yr 4month old and we're still training him on getting used to having people around .. but here are a couple suggestions ..

1. Patients (lmao!)
2. Tire the dog out prior to visitors coming... this also includes mentally draining him... V's are physically active dogs but they are also very smart from what weve learned... so we take him to the dog part or play with him, then we do some obedience/agility training with him.
3. Let your visitors be involved in Dax' obedience training. Tell your visitors about the rules... and certain tendencies your working like if Dax is a jumper, our Dax LOVES jumping to greet people so we've asked many of our friends to;
1) kneel down or go on there knee's to greet him so your guests dont have a bloody nose, haha 
2) keep a set of treats at the entrance for your guests to take. inform your guests about dax' behavior so they are aware of his 'greeting' habits so they can handle him accordingly; telling him to sit befor he's greeted, kneeling down to say hello, etc etc.
4. crate him around the guests and ask them to ignore his whines till he quiets down...
5. if kids are around and Dax hasnt been introduced to children... certainly start incorporating a bit of 'man handling' - pull on his ears, tails, etc since kids have that automatic tendency to be curious like that... and to also inform the kids if Dax barks that he's just excited so the kids dont get nervous and give off that nervous energy, tell the kids some commands that your Dax knows... ofcourse make sure those kids have some treats as well to give to him.

Definitely keep a leash connected to him even if your not holding Dax, if he misbehaves for whatever reason or does some thing he shouldnt be doing this will make it easier for you or your guests to catch the dog or to step on the leash so you can put him on his time out spot...

Hope this helps.. good luck!


----------

